# My 1st Restoration



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

This photo of my grandmother taken in 1910 and was found in my aunt's belongings recently after her passing, she was the last of her children. I had never seen this photo and for that matter I never saw my grandmother as she passed away in 1928 before I was born. I am just learning a bit about this work and still need to do some editing on her skin. I restored the photo yesterday morning and will send copies to all the living cousins when I finish.This will be my tribute to my grandmother.

Here's the before and after image's


dick


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Super job, great work for a very pretty ladies photo.
What software did you use?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hate to be "that" guy...not so great. I mean, parts of it are good- But her face is lost, the shape is different in the after. A lot of detail is lost in the after.

The doily looking shirt trim stuff looks on top of the photo now.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

You are absolutely correct on the face being a loss. I have spent a lot of time trying to correct it since that 1st attempt and I'm still not satisfied. think if the old girl would have had a smile it would have been easier,she looks so sad it makes the pic look sad.

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hope you don't mind. I took the first image and started on the left side. I have always been fascinated with trying to restore photos. She is very pretty


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Bill, I don't mind,looks good. What software are you using?

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I usually use Photoshop or gimp. This time I tried a program called paintbuster. You can find a trial version online to play with, and it's not bad. Makes some processes easy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It's my belief there is no one program to do everything. Your background is clear and sharp. Save that work. Then I would use it then switch over to something like this paintbuster for her face and clothing.


----------

